# AZ inverts



## froggyman (Sep 2, 2007)

i will be visiting sedona,AZ in oct just wonder where/how to locate all the cool bugs we dont have here(tarantulas,scorps,etc)

also are there vinegaroons and trapdoors there?
finally will they still be out and about or will the be gone for the winter??

ill be sure to post pics thank in advance!!


----------



## tin man (Sep 2, 2007)

Try sagaru national park, when I went there they had a bunch of snakes and everything


----------



## froggyman (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks alot bro


----------



## tin man (Sep 16, 2007)

no problem man


----------



## Rydog (Sep 16, 2007)

I found a lot of Tarantulas at sedona airport (flew into sedona) at night, they were really big they looked to be A. chalcodes. There was also a lot of crickets.....


----------

